# Stage 4 Vr6 Turbo "ProMAF" drama



## ZAppelMk2GLI (Jun 10, 2013)

So, the question arose to me today whether I'd have to run the shotty looking "ProMAF" sold by the two major tune suppliers for Vr6, that I know of. Apparently the answer is yes. But, I am left wondering if there is a way around using this, other than switching to standalone engine management? I am told that I must use their specific MAF sensors; sold by both C2 and United Motorsports. I'd really rather not have to use it, it's ugly, huge, and frankly doesn't make any sense with my setup. I am running 630cc Siemens injectors, a Bosch 044 inline fuel pump, 9:1 compression ratio, stock head, Borg Warner S366/ 66mm turbo, and a 4" intake pipe. How does it make any sense for me to have to neck down my 4" intake pipe to a 3.5" "better flowing" MAF sensor? I can't make any of it. I am running a stock OBD2 wiring harness with all the unnecessary stuff cut out and tucked away nicely. I want to know your opinions on this matter. I would like to find a way around it if at all possible. It'd be nice to be able to have a 4" section of stainless precisely made to incorporate the calibrated Pro-MAF sensor itself; rather than muddying up my engine bay with a plastic piece of junk with a blue garbage can filter attached to it. Any help or advice for anyone who has also felt this way would be much appreciated. 









Thanks- Zack


----------



## kristiismean (Nov 30, 2015)

Where do you live? I just want to know so I can drop my car off and pick it up in a week.

One of the best engine bays I have seen in a long time.

my opinion, but I am sure you are much more knowledgeable on this subject. 

As far as your question, I guess they feel the promaf is calibrated for the amount of air you will be moving, and a stock maf cannot keep up with the amount of air (but you already knew this)

I have seen people using MAF sensors from other brands, before and after the turbo, and all appeared to work well as long as it could read the flow correctly and under pressure. (I used a Ford on my turbo'd Hyundai way back when, on the charge side) (if you run a bov then you would want it after that, if recirculating BOV, then it does not matter as much)

I would think you could put it in a nice stainless pipe, and then run it cleanly like you would like.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Can't help you here... but wow.. nice car man  

Sent from my phone


----------



## ZAppelMk2GLI (Jun 10, 2013)

kristiismean said:


> Where do you live? I just want to know so I can drop my car off and pick it up in a week.
> 
> One of the best engine bays I have seen in a long time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess it's just coming down to having to run standalone management. It's only a little bit more money for a lot more options. 

The main reason I am not wanting to run the ProMAF is because it is hideous and I don't really have a good place to run it anyway. Plus is $350 for an air filter, a little much for something you don't even want. So for $300-400 more (without the harness) I can be running a plug and play Lugtronic engine management system. Better deal, less headache, more options, and basically unlimited capabilities. 

You can of course just come buy the car whenever...hahaha


----------

